
Show HN: GPU accelerated video stabilisation on iOS - dangerden
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/deshake-video-handshake-removal/id1104260355?mt=8
======
assaflavie
No demo video?

~~~
dangerden
Here it is a quick one. Also the next release would have some improvements and
a better demo =>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwcDK6ZDKco](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwcDK6ZDKco)

